# new question of the day...



## mysteryscribe (May 15, 2006)

Add the word aspiring to yesterdays question....  Difference between and artist and an aspiring yuppie soccer mom with a nikon or aspiring 7 11 clerk with a canon..... wait thats not right... Aspiring artist and those others.....


----------



## Hertz van Rental (May 15, 2006)

It also works if you use 'perspiring' or 'expiring'.


----------



## mysteryscribe (May 15, 2006)

aspiring... you cant fool me hurtzburger i looked it up this time.  lol


----------



## Hertz van Rental (May 15, 2006)

You should know better than to go around looking up things. People get arrested for that sort of behaviour.


----------



## mysteryscribe (May 15, 2006)

Good point... I will have to keep that in mind....."Drop that dictionary and up against the wall old man...."


----------



## JamesD (May 15, 2006)

Personally, I'd be worried to see a 7 11 clerk with a canon... particularly if it's loaded.

At least I think... I'm a little wary of looking it up.  I don't wanna share a jail cell with Bubba....


----------



## mysteryscribe (May 15, 2006)

It aint the cell, its the prom that gets ya'''''


----------



## patriciao82173 (May 16, 2006)

But aspiring to WHAT is the real question.  
Aspiring to be joe blow 
aspiring to be a 
Lange
 Salgado
Reggie
 Uelsmann
Daguerre
 Talbot
Adams
 Eastman
Jackson
Steichen
Stieglitz
Avedon
Geddes
Eisenstaedt
Leibovitz
Muybridge
Weston
Cartier-Brasson
Cameron
Bourke-White
Strand
Smith
Manray

There are a million which one are you? It says I'm Manray although it said that no matter what I changed the answers to. (LOL)
http://quizilla.com/users/LadyUme/quizzes/Which Famous Photographer Are You?


----------



## mysteryscribe (May 16, 2006)

now where the hell have you been and lets see what you have been doing....WE want to see what you have been shooting and if not shoot something quick and lie..


 me I want to be weston worrying about making the car payment..


----------

